# Jeep’s Titer Test



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I called my vet this morning about Jeep’s Titer test. The Distemper and Parvo were both Positive. Cornell had a two week delay on the adenovirus so the results aren’t back yet. He said those results should be back by Friday. When that comes back I’ll get copies of all 3 and post the levels.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Mare,
Looking forward to your Friday update on Jeep. :Flowers 2:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Is that good or bad...what do they mean by positive?
Here is Suki results from Cornell. She has more than enough immunity and hasn’t needed a shot since 6 months old. 
I’m assuming positive means he has plenty of immunity


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

For Pipper's test here in Canada, they didn't give actual numbers. They just gave a score out of 6. Anything over 2 means protected and Pipper was at 4+ for everything.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Joanne, positive means they have built an antibody. Which is what you want. There is a scale along with the titer that indicates just how weak or strong the antibody is against the antigen. So positive is a good thing. I didn’t ask how strong the antibody was. But I plan to get copies of all three titers when the Cornell titer results comes back.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Joanne, positive means they have built an antibody. Which is what you want. There is a scale along with the titer that indicates just how weak or strong the antibody is against the antigen. So positive is a good thing. I didn’t ask how strong the antibody was. But I plan to get copies of all three titers when the Cornell titer results comes back.


Ok..
Got it! The titer I posted above is from Cornell. They give an overall number and anything above a certain number indicates enough immunity, so unless they changed it in that last 2 years, this is what the results look like.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

I guess we’ll find out if Cornell has changed how they report the titer when the results come back. Hopefully by Friday at the latest.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's hoping all goes well. I know my girls don't need to be vaccinated :chili:
Hopefully the same for Jeep


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Yes, I’m hoping that the last titer will be positive too. I wish’s veterinarians would educate their clients about the availability of titers prior to vaccinating and give them the choice. Unless your a person that’s really into dogs like this forum is or your in the medical profession most people don’t know anything about titers or the controversy about over vaccinating pets. Thank goodness we can back up our beliefs with veterinarians that have done the research and can prove that yearly vaccines are unwarranted. I can hardly write this because Jeep has the Zoomies tonight and keeps jumping on and off of me like a spring board.:w00t:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

:heart: :heart: :heart:
LOVE LOVE LOVE
Maltese "Zoomies" !
:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sorry couldn't resist!
I know that was off topic! :wub:

:back2topic:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Jeep Zoomie’s*

I haven’t paid as much attention to him today. Busy with other things with a deadline. He gets the zoomies every night but he was extra wild tonight. He’s been begging me for attention all day. I wanted to give him a bath today and I just didn’t get to it. So it’s on my to do list tomorrow.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Mare, Ditto for Abella - I even had all her Spa Day "stuff" out and ready to go. Then I went outside to dump the garbage and couldn't resist grabbing my pruners and doing some deadheading out in the yard........Once I'm out there I loose all concept of time! 

"Life is great - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My understanding is that if they titer, no matter the number, they are immune. I know Riley's came back fromKSU a little low so I texted Dr. Robb and he said the number is not important.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> My understanding is that if they titer, no matter the number, they are immune. I know Riley's came back fromKSU a little low so I texted Dr. Robb and he said the number is not important.


I think once they have immunity, they are good because of the memory cells that come active, which is why a number really doesn't matter.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

sherry said:


> My understanding is that if they titer, no matter the number, they are immune. I know Riley's came back fromKSU a little low so I texted Dr. Robb and he said the number is not important.


That is correct. I know of a traditional vet that once the dog has a positive titer he won’t do another one because he says that even if the titer doesn’t register, memory cells will provide immunity if the dog is exposed to the disease.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Titer Test*

The numerical value indicates the actual degree of immunity. So the greater the concentration of the specific antibody in the serum sample, the higher the titer. Example: 1:10 is low but a 1:300 would be high.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

According to Dr. Jean Dodds:



*"What if the titer test is negative?*
Interpreting titers correctly depends upon the disease in question. Some titers must reach a certain level to indicate immunity, but with the clinically important “core” diseases vaccines, the presence of any measurable antibody indicates protection. 
A positive titer test result is fairly straightforward, but a negative titer test result can be more difficult to interpret. This is because a negative titer is not the same thing as a zero titer, and it doesn’t necessarily mean that the animal is unprotected. A negative result usually means that the titer has failed to reach a desired threshold antibody level, but a low titer may still mean that the dog is protected upon exposure, as it doesn't reflect tissue levels of immunity."

https://drjeandoddspethealthresourc...1/vaccines-titer-testing-animals#.XOZvKKR7nIU 

This is where the discussion of memory cells which most holistic vets, and some traditional vets, agree with. Research has come a long way in the last ten years and the results are challenging many long-held opinions.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> According to Dr. Jean Dodds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
This is an example of a low titer from Hemopet. Lacie tested <0.1 
Though very low, I did not vaccinate her because it was still positive, which means she was still protected.
Ling Ling on the other hand came back negative. It was undetectable, which means I had to vaccinate her in order for her to have protection. We did half vaccination and she was fully protected the following year on her recheck titer.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Maggie and Joanne, Thank you for the above two posts they are very informative. Abella is due for vaccinations and I plan on asking my vet for a titer test - I have printed these posts and plan on bringing them (in case I need them for back-up). :smhelp:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better"


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Maggie and Joanne, Thank you for the above two posts they are very informative. Abella is due for vaccinations and I plan on asking my vet for a titer test - I have printed these posts and plan on bringing them (in case I need them for back-up). :smhelp:
> 
> "Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better"


PaulAnn, im attaching Hemopets order form for titers. They are cheaper than any of the vets around here. Your vet would need to do the blood draw and ship it. 
My vet charges me $10 for blood draw and I write a separate check for shipping and another to Hemopet.

https://labordatenbank.com/cake/hemopet/samples/hemopet_form


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> PaulAnn, im attaching Hemopets order form for titers. They are cheaper than any of the vets around here. Your vet would need to do the blood draw and ship it.
> My vet charges me $10 for blood draw and I write a separate check for shipping and another to Hemopet.
> 
> https://labordatenbank.com/cake/hemopet/samples/hemopet_form


Joanne: Perfect! Just what I need. Thank you!
:ThankYou:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So happy to read the good news. Tyler hasn't needed those shots in 7 years and most likely if memory probably ever. I try to educate our AMAR adopters to titer their dogs. I just keep educating them because their vets won't necessarily do that. Most are receptive.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

The Adenovirus titer has not come back yet as of Friday afternoon. I was told that it would be sent via a fax or email. So it looks like it will be Monday before I will know the results. I inquired if a number had been assigned to the immunity level for the Distemper and Parvovirus titer. They said no. The results only said positive. Again, positive means an antibody has been built against the antigen. So Jeep is protected against Distemper and Parvo and will not need a booster.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

VERY GOOD NEWS FOR JEEP!
:happy dance:!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Jeep Titer Test*

I’m sure Jeep is very happy, but my wallet is emaciated but happier. I’ve never spent so much money on a dog in such a short period of time. It’s only been 9-10 weeks. The worst part is over though. Office visits to the vet for tick disease testing, Rabies shot, worming, microchipping, ID tag, DHPP shot, Interceptor, neutering, his Jeep Jail, dealing with his tear stains (eye drops, wipes etc.), grooming tools and his titer. And of course there’s the never ending dog food and grooming bills. But he’s worth it. 💕


----------

